# divisor de águas



## sgpetit

en portugués en el sentido de un punto de cambio, un lugar donde hay un antes y un después... la frase en concreto dice así:
"uma simples parada para dialogar tornou-se um divisor de águas, pois a partir daí o comportamento..."
alguna idea?
(hoy entré para ayudar en alguna otra duda por ahí, pero ustedes son muy rápidos, ya las habían solucionado todas)


----------



## Vanda

Divisor de águas literalmente se refere a:


> Linha que separa a direção para onde correm as águas pluviais, ou bacias de drenagem. Um exemplo de divisor de água é a montanha.



fonte
Portanto, no seu texto, está sendo usado como metáfora para significar uma mudança de comportamento. Daquela conversa/ diálogo em diante as coisas mudaram.


----------



## sgpetit

vanda querida, agradeço tua resposta, mas o sentido das palavras em português eu sempre (ou quase sempre) entendo bem! é que faz 20 anos que moro aqui no brasil... até uso essas expressões costumeiramente... meu problema é passá-las pro espanhol... obrigada de qquer forma


----------



## Giorgio Lontano

Oi

Aqui temos “*parteaguas*” para dizer isso. No entanto, nem todos os falantes de Espanhol conhecem a palavra (veja).

"...se convirtió en un parteaguas, pues a partir de ahí..."

Afetuosa saudação.


----------



## Mangato

sgpetit said:


> en portugués en el sentido de un punto de cambio, un lugar donde hay un antes y un después... la frase en concreto dice así:
> "uma simples parada para dialogar tornou-se um divisor de águas, pois a partir daí o comportamento..."
> alguna idea?


 
Una simple parada para dialogar se convirtió en *un punto y aparte*, pues a partir de ahí el comportamiento...

Espero que te ayude esta posibilidad

Saludos

MG


----------



## pacosancas

Bom día,

No sentido de mudança, os termos mais utilizados são "punto y aparte" como diz Mangato, e além disso "punto de inflexión" (este é utilizado com muita freqüência nos jornais e na tv).

No sentido de orografia, "divisor de águas" em espanol diz-se "divisoria de aguas".


----------



## sgpetit

muchas gracias a ambos!!!


----------



## pkogan

Acá en Argentina, la expresión ya mencionada UN ANTES Y UN DESPUÉS es, coloquialmente, la más utilizada. Ej: Conocerte marcó un antes y un después en mi vida.

El equivalente en portugués brasileño sería DIVISOR DE ÁGUAS o existe alguna otra expresión más habitual?


----------



## Ari RT

Divisor de águas está bem e será, provavelmente a opção mais frequente. Ponto de inflexão também, e soa mais elegante. Antes e depois se usa, mas não como substantivo, como em ES:
- Minha história se divide em antes da cirurgia e depois dela.
E, claro, há outras formas de significar a mesma coisa:
- Nosso casamento era um antes do nascimento dos filhos e outro depois disso.


----------



## Carfer

Em Portugal é frequentemente usado como substantivo, à semelhança do espanhol, _'o/um/antes_' , '_o/um/ depois_', referindo-se ao tempo que antecede ou sucede a um determinado acontecimento. Além das acepções referidas, o '_divisor de águas_' pode ser também um evento clarificador, quando, por exemplo, duas partes que até aí tinham agido juntas por razões conjunturais apesar dos seus interesses ou princípios serem diferentes são levadas a separarem-se e a seguir rumos distintos por causa de um determinado acontecimento. Também se diz '_separar as águas_' como sinónimo dessa clarificação.


----------



## gato radioso

Punto de inflexión.
Es la coyuntura a partir de la cual una cosa deja de evolucionar como había hecho anteriormente y toma otro rumbo.


----------



## cordobes82

No me parece la más acertada "un antes y un después", es un poco diferente, ya que esta expresión conlleva la idea de un cambio temporal. En cambio "divisor de aguas" no tiene que ver con un tiempo diferente, sino con opiniones o formas de pensar diferentes. Es más, en muchos casos tiene la idea de simultaneidad de ideas diferentes.

"Punto de inflexión" me parece más adecuada. "Bisagra" también es común.

Y lo más llamativo es que nadie dijo que "divisor de aguas" también se usa bastante en castellano, al menos acá en Argentina. 
Es curioso que el término científico es femenino, "divisoria de aguas", pero la expresión la he escuchado muchas veces en masculino, como en portugués. Ejemplo: "la legalización de la marihuana marca un divisor de aguas en nuestro país"


----------



## Ari RT

Concordo. Há mais de um conceito aqui competindo por nossa atenção:
- a intensidade da mudança (ou o ângulo de inflexão);
- o momento da mudança;
- o caráter terminativo da mudança; e
- a efetividade da mudança.

Faz tempo demais, não me lembro quem era o cronista (terá sido o Stanislaw?), mas a crônica era sobre "saudades" do futuro impossível. Casei-me com a Maria, que cara teriam meus filhos se eu tivesse me casado com a Rita? Impossível saber. Em dado momento da linha do tempo, optei por um braço da encruzilhada e os outros braços já não estão disponíveis para (minha) escolha. Toda eleição traz em si uma preterição, uma perda, daí as "saudades" do cronista, daquilo que não terá.
No trecho que inaugura este tópico, parece ser esse o sentido de "divisor de águas". A água que toma por um canal já não faz marcha à ré, segue por aquele canal, a mudança de rumo é definitiva. Tem mais relação com o caráter terminativo da mudança que com o momento ou intensidade ou qualidade da mudança. Estes últimos conceitos seriam bem representados por "um antes e um depois" nas duas línguas. Para o primeiro, talvez "punto de inflexión" ou "divisoria de aguas".
Também vejo "punto y aparte", como sugerido acima, pensando na efetividade da mudança, também presente no trecho em apreço. De posse de maior contexto, sgpetit poderá escolher a opção que melhor se aplique.


----------

